# Edmonton MECA Event Nov 27th, 2021 (Canada)



## silent_riot (Apr 18, 2007)

Hi Guys,

We have a 2X MECA Event in Canada...Edmonton, Alberta to be exact on the 27th November, 2021 10am to 6pm.
We will be hosting SQ, SPL, Show & Shine and Ride the Light competitions.
You can call me for any questions 403 307 7994.

Jonathan


----------



## Jheitt142 (Dec 7, 2011)

oh i'll have to swing by for this!


----------



## SimonClark (11 mo ago)

The events seem to be great despite the fact that they were held a long time ago but this poster... I doesn't grab my attention, it abhor me. That's exactly how advertisement should not look like. So much text, so many different colors. I know it was created a long time ago but now design goes to minimalism. For me Poster Templates — Free Online Poster Maker — Design with VistaCreate is a perfect example of beautiful posters. There are templates customers may use, so it's difficult to spoil the design. Hope this source might be helpful for you.


----------

